# 8.1 Bug Fix Summary



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Goal of this thread is to summarize list of confirmed bug fixes in S3 8.1.1 software release.

*Infinite reboot loop - CONFIRMED FIX here ,here ,here *

*Acquiring Channel List problems upon reboot - TivoJerry POSTED THAT 8.1.1 INCLUDES THIS FIX here *

*Unable to play mpeg2 audio - TivoJerry POSTED THAT IT IS FIXED here*http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4867247&&#post4867247

*Audio dropouts during guide browsing - CONFIRMED FIX here, here, here ,here*

Audio dropout and pixelation problem caused by mpeg decoding issues

*Channel List selections don't stick - CONFIRMED FIX here ,here*

*Duplicate channel listings - CONFIRMED FIX here ,here ,here *

FF jumps and skips (FIOS specific?) - Apparently not fixed: here

*Very sluggish Now Playing List - Apparently much improved: here ,here ,here *
I am pleasantly surprised by the number of confirmed bug fixes thus far - definitely worth the wait for 8.1 if all these are indeed fixed for most.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I have been running 8.1.1 for over 36 hours..

1. Channel List selections now stick.

2. The reboot loop issue (when after you reboot your S3 and it gets to the TiVo Central page within a minute or so it would reboot) appears to have been fixed.

If there are other bugs anyone wants me to try to check let me know (the other bugs listed in the first post I cannot confirm as of yet).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks George. I'm curious if you can confirm the issue has been fixed for audio dropouts during grid guide browsing. That's a pretty easy one to test out. The issue there is when scrolling around the grid guide it seems to overwhelm the S3 leading to temporary audio losses.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Thanks George. I'm curious if you can confirm the issue has been fixed for audio dropouts during grid guide browsing. That's a pretty easy one to test out. The issue there is when scrolling around the grid guide it seems to overwhelm the S3 leading to temporary audio losses.


I can confirm that. It's already been reported many times in the Series 3 update thread.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Thanks George. I'm curious if you can confirm the issue has been fixed for audio dropouts during grid guide browsing. That's a pretty easy one to test out. The issue there is when scrolling around the grid guide it seems to overwhelm the S3 leading to temporary audio losses.


I pulled up the Grid Guide on both a HD channel and a SD channel and paged up and down the the list as fast as I could and I also moved right and left pretty fast and I didn't notice any audio drop outs.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

> Audio dropouts during guide browsing


I can confirm this is fixed.


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

To Quote SCSIRAID



> My number 1 issue is the audio dropout and pixelation problem supposedly caused by mpeg decoding issues. Hopefully its fixed in 8.1.


This is my number 1 problem also.

moyekj, could you please add this issue to your list of bug fixes to check for. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK thanks for the feedback and I have updated the list according to latest inputs.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

FlippedBit said:


> To Quote SCSIRAID
> 
> This is my number 1 problem also.
> 
> moyekj, could you please add this issue to your list of bug fixes to check for. Thanks.


Still I have not seen where anyone has confirmed that as a "bug". It may be a real problem for you but a bug is something everyone experiences.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

hookbill said:


> Still I have not seen where anyone has confirmed that as a "bug". It may be a real problem for you but a bug is something everyone experiences.


Well, if a large number of us experience it then it's probably a bug. I have the issue and it occurs frequently but I have never seen it happen on any of my other TV's.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

Didn't someone say that it is no longer adding back in removed channels? I think there was an issue when the Tivo rebooted, it would add back in all the channels you removed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

IzzyB68 said:


> Didn't someone say that it is no longer adding back in removed channels? I think there was an issue when the Tivo rebooted, it would add back in all the channels you removed.


 Yes, that's already in the list and confirmed fixed by multiple people:
*Channel List selections don't stick - CONFIRMED FIX*


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's already in the list and confirmed fixed by multiple people:
> *Channel List selections don't stick - CONFIRMED FIX*


Oops...I didn't understand what that meant  Now I get it.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> Well, if a large number of us experience it then it's probably a bug. I have the issue and it occurs frequently but I have never seen it happen on any of my other TV's.


My thoughts on this is it's really a broadcast issue or cable issue. It was much worst when I had the SA 8300 so maybe that's why I don't see it as a problem. I do occasionally have a sound drop off but no pixelation. I also have a CRT and I have heard that they are less sensative to piexelation.

Edited to add: On the other hand, I don't have the endless reboot bug and they did fix that. Maybe it is a bug. I think that one is a tough call.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Since almost everything I TiVo is sports I have long ago developed the habit of hitting the TiVo button at the top of the remote to avoid seeing a game score in progress.

Before the new software update I found the TV screen was often black when the TV would come on if I did this. I read where some others were seeing this same issue, and it was suspected that it had something to do with the HDMI handshake. 

I have tested this a dozen times or so with 8.1 and have not seen the problem!

Appears to be corrected. Many Thanks!


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

hookbill said:


> It may be a real problem for you but a bug is something everyone experiences.


The number of people affected is a poor indicator of whether or not something is a bug.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

Yea, sometimes bugs can be pretty obscure where only a specific course of action or configuration can cause them to appear. I would say a bug is something that can be repeated for every similar configuration and/or course of action. I wouldn't say it's necessarily something everyone experiences. Personally, I've read about lots of bugs in products I use that I've never experienced myself.


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm so glad I ignore hookbill.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

hookbill said:


> My thoughts on this is it's really a broadcast issue or cable issue. It was much worst when I had the SA 8300 so maybe that's why I don't see it as a problem. I do occasionally have a sound drop off but no pixelation. I also have a CRT and I have heard that they are less sensative to piexelation.
> 
> Edited to add: On the other hand, I don't have the endless reboot bug and they did fix that. Maybe it is a bug. I think that one is a tough call.


Well, if its a cable/broadcast issue, then I must have some pretty lousy cable! I get it on pretty much every show I watch regardless of whether its HD or not. I just saw it on a recording of "Say Anything..." which was recorded in 480i. On some shows, I'll get it every couple of minutes or so. It's by far my biggest gripe with my S3.

I never saw the issue on my TV before I had my S3 hooked up to it or on any of my other TV's in the house.


----------



## chedlin (Apr 13, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> Well, if a large number of us experience it then it's probably a bug. I have the issue and it occurs frequently but I have never seen it happen on any of my other TV's.


This happens all the time for me, and I am on my second S3 TiVo. The first just stopped receiving all digital inputs, OTA and cable.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

drowe said:


> I'm so glad I ignore hookbill.


He won't see this but whomever he is I'm glad he ignores me too. Matter of fact I often tell anyone if you don't like what I have to say then ignore me. 

I can wear shades too.


----------



## Michael Gwynn (Aug 7, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's already in the list and confirmed fixed by multiple people:
> *Channel List selections don't stick - CONFIRMED FIX*


snicker... i just assumed my choices were somehow overwritten by comcast, so that i would 'experience' some of those channels i didn't want, and then i would become hooked.

actually, that's not a bad idea, from their point of view...

but no, no comcast... no, no


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

hookbill said:


> He won't see this but whomever he is I'm glad he ignores me too. Matter of fact I often tell anyone if you don't like what I have to say then ignore me.
> 
> I can wear shades too.


My motto is: "Love me, like me, hate me. Your prerogative!"


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

I wanted to let folks know that my S3 on 8.1 is working with the Tivo wireless adapter using WPA-PSK security turn on on my router. This is a good thing!!!


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Goal of this thread is to summarize list of confirmed bug fixes in S3 8.1.1 software release. Please don't clutter thread with what is NOT fixed. I'm sure there are more but these are some of the fixes I've seen posted about so far. I can't confirm any of them yet since I don't have the update yet (and haven't experienced all of the bugs listed). Here's a starting list:
> 
> *Infinite reboot loop - CONFIRMED FIX *


Oh? Show me where TiVoxxxx PUBLICALLY posted that this was fixed. Not through "observation" by someone who got 8.1, but by someone posting who works for TiVo.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

mbernste said:


> Oh? Show me where TiVoxxxx PUBLICALLY posted that this was fixed. Not through "observation" by someone who got 8.1, but by someone posting who works for TiVo.


TiVo doesn't publish release notes.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

andyf said:


> TiVo doesn't publish release notes.


But TiVoxxx does sometime state that such and such an issue has been addressed. I know they don;t publish errata.


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

hookbill said:


> He won't see this but whomever he is I'm glad he ignores me too. Matter of fact I often tell anyone if you don't like what I have to say then ignore me.
> 
> I can wear shades too.


Yeah, but you can't wear shades and grin cheesily!


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

jbowden said:


> I wanted to let folks know that my S3 on 8.1 is working with the Tivo wireless adapter using WPA-PSK security turn on on my router. This is a good thing!!!


Just to clarify, my Linksys router has choices of WPA-Personal, WPA-Enterprise, WPA2-Personal & WPA2-Enterprise. I was using WPA2-Personal prior to getting my S3.

I'm not sure what WPA-PSK is or where it fits in with my choices. Can you elaborate? (might save me some time when I switch over)

-murray


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

murrays said:


> Just to clarify, my Linksys router has choices of WPA-Personal, WPA-Enterprise, WPA2-Personal & WPA2-Enterprise. I was using WPA2-Personal prior to getting my S3.
> 
> I'm not sure what WPA-PSK is or where it fits in with my choices. Can you elaborate? (might save me some time when I switch over)
> 
> -murray


My wireless router is made by actiontec model # MI424-WR

The only option I have for WPA is PSK (Allows you to enable a pre-shared key up to 64 for a home network or more advanced security for an enterprise network).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mbernste said:


> Oh? Show me where TiVoxxxx PUBLICALLY posted that this was fixed. Not through "observation" by someone who got 8.1, but by someone posting who works for TiVo.


 Unfortunately that's exactly the whole point of a thread such as this - Tivo does not publish a list of specific bug fixes (and Tivo Pony's post only details new features but not specific bug fixes). So the idea here is to collect confirmations of bug fixes from S3 users with 8.1 that experienced one or more of the problems listed before the update. Will it be 100% accurate? Of course not. Is it official? Of course not. Is it useful to have a list in one place? I think so. If you are looking for anything "official" from Tivo then a forum such as this is not the place for you.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've updated post 1 to include some links to specific posts for reference about some of the issues.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I've updated post 1 to include some links to specific posts for reference about some of the issues.


Thanks for creating and updating this thread :up:

I've been anxiously waiting for 8.1 and i'm glad people are able to report fixes to a few issues that i'm also having. My biggest problem with this S3 is the "Audio dropout and pixelation" problem (several times per hour) and i was hoping to see someone report that it's been fixed but apparently no hopeful reports yet. Once i get the 8.1 update, this will be the first thing i check for and will post my findings!

Fingers crossed . . . . . .


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

randywalters said:


> Thanks for creating and updating this thread :up:
> 
> I've been anxiously waiting for 8.1 and i'm glad people are able to report fixes to a few issues that i'm also having. My biggest problem with this S3 is the "Audio dropout and pixelation" problem (several times per hour) and i was hoping to see someone report that it's been fixed but apparently no hopeful reports yet. Once i get the 8.1 update, this will be the first thing i check for and will post my findings!
> 
> Fingers crossed . . . . . .


Yeah, same with me. Discouraged that nobody has posted that issue is fixed yet.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Duplicate channel listings


I can confirm this one's been fixed for me. Before the update, I had 10-15 duplicate channels listed in my guide. As soon as I updated, they all went away. None have come back during the week.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I can confirm from my own observations that all of the problems listed here as fixed seem to work for me as well. I had audio dropout - duplicate channels - constant reboots - etc... 

I never had a pixelation issue that was constant - seemed to be a stray interference of some sort and it didn't last for anything longer then a second. I have had one partial recording after my update. 

I was updated to 8.1 on day 2 and have been very happy with it thus far.

~ I did get a form of TiVoToGo and MRV but that was a mistake and it didn't really work - kept getting hung up. I thought it was neat to see the other DVR's on my Series 3 screen but it was pretty useless to transfer video. My TiVoToGo said a,a,a and then it said I,I,I, afterwards - the a,a,a meant that the feature was considered "Active" and the I,I,I meant "Inactive" They have since thrown that switch off ~

Looking forward to some more good news from the TiVo gang. Thanks for the update.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs - keep 'em coming and I'll keep updating. I'm quite surprised at how much stuff actually got fixed - definitely worth the wait to get all these fixes.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the inputs - keep 'em coming and I'll keep updating. I'm quite surprised at how much stuff actually got fixed - definitely worth the wait to get all these fixes.


Why are you surprised at how much stuff got fixed? Isn't that the purpose of a fix release?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Why are you surprised at how much stuff got fixed? Isn't that the purpose of a fix release?


 I would consider 8.01c a fix release since no new features were added (and it fixed a toxic channel issue I was having). I expected 8.1 to mostly add some S2 "catch up" features (most which I don't care about) but looks like it has a lot of good fixes.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

moyekj said:


> I would consider 8.01c a fix release since no new features were added (and it fixed a toxic channel issue I was having). I expected 8.1 to mostly add some S2 "catch up" features (most which I don't care about) but looks like it has a lot of good fixes.


Which is why it took so blankety blank long for them to get it to us. They tried to get it right.

Which reminds me, I still don't have it. But as far as I'm concerned it gets here when it gets here cause I don't have any problems. Well, ok the sound drop off with channel guide but outside of that, nadda. Nothing. Love the S3.


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, same with me. Discouraged that nobody has posted that issue is fixed yet.


FYI - I believe some inprovements were made in 8.1 (which I have) but tonight I was recording Waterworld and twice got bad pixalation and audio drop outs. They lasted each time approx 3-5 seconds. I use to get some pixalation but this is the first time I have experienced it running on 8.1. I hope that this was a transmission issue and not decoding problem.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

jbowden said:


> FYI - I believe some inprovements were made in 8.1 (which I have) but tonight I was recording Waterworld and twice got bad pixalation and audio drop outs. They lasted each time approx 3-5 seconds. I use to get some pixalation but this is the first time I have experienced it running on 8.1. I hope that this was a transmission issue and not decoding problem.


Dude, why even post about it if it's a first time event? Everybody has pixelation from time to time.

Here, have a glass of Kool Aid and relax.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

randywalters said:


> My biggest problem with this S3 is the "Audio dropout and pixelation" problem (several times per hour) and i was hoping to see someone report that it's been fixed but apparently no hopeful reports yet. Once i get the 8.1 update, this will be the first thing i check for and will post my findings!


Are you sure it's the TiVo that's having these problems, and it's not a Cable Co./Transmission issue? I have these problems consistantly but with both my DVRs... a Series 3, and a CC Explorer 8300HD. I've recorded the same shows on both, cross checked them, and they both drop out in exactly the same places. So I'm assuming it is a cable issue. Sometimes it drops out once every couple of hours, sometimes every few minutes.

Maddening.

I'd like to hook up an over-the-air antenna to my TiVo just to compare. But I just haven't gotten round to it.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

This is bad. Tivo should never have released this with this problem. I have not read anyone say they are working on fixing this only read they fixed a audio problem while using the guide. That is not the problem for me and many others.

I just fired mine up tonight for the first time using only a HD OTA uhf antenna with great signal stregnth of 97-99

Watching live programs and get audio drop outs and video pixleation once every 10 minutes or so. just last a split second.

No other problems but this is bad. Its defective. What if this is a hardware problem??? It cant be a antenna problem as people report same thing using cable cards. My unit does not have any cablecards installed.

Does anyone know if Tivo is working on this? I will return this thing so fast if not. They are selling a defective product.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

wrh30 said:


> This is bad. Tivo should never have released this with this problem. I have not read anyone say they are working on fixing this only read they fixed a audio problem while using the guide. That is not the problem for me and many others.
> 
> I just fired mine up tonight for the first time using only a HD OTA uhf antenna with great signal stregnth of 97-99
> 
> ...


How'd your Hd work before the S3?


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

hookbill said:


> How'd your Hd work before the S3?


I have a S2 hooked up in another room through dish Satellite for 2 years no problems at all.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

mbernste said:


> Oh? Show me where TiVoxxxx PUBLICALLY posted that this was fixed. Not through "observation" by someone who got 8.1, but by someone posting who works for TiVo.


Hello....Anyone home up there.....Why in the world does TiVo have to publicy document it's fixed so long as it's fixed? For that matter since I never had the problem who's to say it even is a problem?

Geeze, can't you just take someones word that it's fixed? Or better yet wait until you get your 8.1 so YOU can see if it's fixed.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

When you spend 800 for a DVR then 200 for lifetime transfer 1000 bucks is it asking to much for it to "WORK" like it should??


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

wrh30 said:


> When you spend 800 for a DVR then 200 for lifetime transfer 1000 bucks is it asking to much for it to "WORK" like it should??


I don't mean to be rude, but wtf does that have to do with my response?


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

wrh30 said:


> I have a S2 hooked up in another room through dish Satellite for 2 years no problems at all.


Well, you wern't getting HD off your S2 now were you? So how in the heck do you know how good your HD was in the first place?

Maybe your transmission isn't good. That could be either cable company or it could be the station itself.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

hookbill said:


> Well, you wern't getting HD off your S2 now were you? So how in the heck do you know how good your HD was in the first place?


HR10-250 HD DTiVo technically is S2 (series 2) unit.


----------



## magnani (Dec 5, 2006)

hookbill said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but wtf does that have to do with my response?


YOU don't mean to be rude? Good one.


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

hookbill said:


> Dude, why even post about it if it's a first time event? Everybody has pixelation from time to time.
> 
> Here, have a glass of Kool Aid and relax.


Ok Dude.... I am into the Kool Aid and relaxed. I retract my post and will promise not to post pixalation unless I am TOTALLY sure (or run out of Kool Aid) that the S3 is at fault.

I agree that this could happen from time to time i.e. the transmission of the signal vs. S3 decoding.


----------



## SteveTL (Dec 28, 2006)

samo said:


> HR10-250 HD DTiVo technically is S2 (series 2) unit.


LOL LOL Ya ! IT IS!!! LOL


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

jbowden said:


> Ok Dude.... I am into the Kool Aid and relaxed. I retract my post and will promise not to post pixalation unless I am TOTALLY sure (or run out of Kool Aid) that the S3 is at fault.
> 
> I agree that this could happen from time to time i.e. the transmission of the signal vs. S3 decoding.


My Series 3 was my introduction into the world of HD. I get occasional dropouts on digitally transmitted channels too. When the cable guy was here, he checked the feed in the distribution box out by the street. Interestingly, his equipment registered occasional digital errors out there. It's not my TiVo, it really is the signal!

- Chris


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wrh30 said:


> This is bad. Tivo should never have released this with this problem. I have not read anyone say they are working on fixing this only read they fixed a audio problem while using the guide. That is not the problem for me and many others.
> 
> Does anyone know if Tivo is working on this? I will return this thing so fast if not. They are selling a defective product.


I'm sitting here and having enjoyed 4 months of wonderful performance by my S3, I can assure you that in my case, there was no reason to delay release the S3. The occasional hiccup in audio in the guide is trivial IMNSHO, and while I've heard it a few times, it doesn't bug me enough to whine about it.

Just because some folks have issues does not mean we all have the issues, nor do we all feel the product should not have been released.

I don't view my 4 month old S3 defective at all.

Diane


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I'm sitting here and having enjoyed 4 months of wonderful performance by my S3, I can assure you that in my case, there was no reason to delay release the S3. The occasional hiccup in audio in the guide is trivial IMNSHO, and while I've heard it a few times, it doesn't bug me enough to whine about it.
> 
> Just because some folks have issues does not mean we all have the issues, nor do we all feel the product should not have been released.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Almost word for word. And I don't have 8.1 yet.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I had an HR10-250 since it's release and up until the 6.x rollout it worked flawlessly. After 6.x I began experiencing 2 separate audio issues: 

A long (5-10) second audio dropout, followed by brief pixellation on OTA channels using DD. 
And, several, very brief audio drops on any channel using DD. 

While the 1st problem was cured, the 2nd never was, and nobody cared to admit it was an issue when I called D*. 

As a result I cancelled D* and bought the S3. Now I still see the brief audio dropouts on DD shows as well (OTA & cable). Before anyone gets the bright idea of suggesting transmission issues, my 622 and 942 work flawlessly using the same OTA antennae. After another $1,000 invested in TiVo I'd really like to have a working STB.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I certainly have transmission errors from some of my local stations.

They occur at the same place in a given program whether I am recording it over cable with my SA8300HD, OTA with either my HR10-250 or my S3, or over cable with my S3.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know if it's MPEG handling improvements or finally a better quality signal from Comcast Atlanta (forgot to check before the reboot), but a couple of the HD locals I couldn't tune in before without pixelation and audio dropouts once a second are *much* improved. Sure, there's some occasional pixelation still, but that little bit can easily be chalked up to signal glitches.

Old HD recordings from those channels still show problems, but if there is a fix then maybe it was applied between the tuner and hard drive? Wouldn't be the first fix mentioned on here that only took effect with new recordings.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Maeglin said:


> I don't know if it's MPEG handling improvements or finally a better quality signal from Comcast Atlanta (forgot to check before the reboot), but a couple of the HD locals I couldn't tune in before without pixelation and audio dropouts once a second are *much* improved. Sure, there's some occasional pixelation still, but that little bit can easily be chalked up to signal glitches.


Same here. My Universal HD channel was impossible to watch with the pixelation and sounds "hiccups" that happened every 5-10 seconds. Just got 8.1 and checked out the channel. Playing perfectly now. Unfortunately, I also forget to test it prior to the update. I hadn't bothered with it in a month it was that bad.

Edit: in a bit I am going to boot to my pre 8.1 drive and see what UHD does. That may confirm a fix.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

Considering the speed improvements to a lot of the GUI (even Search By Title on mine is _slightly_ better, though that could be a perception thing), maybe overall efficiency improvements in the code are also helping when it comes to pulling the signal out of the tuner and sending it through the rest of the system? For the record, skipping forward and back seem to be improved as well as far as response goes.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

OK, booted to pre 8.1 drive and UHD is still playing just fine (no pixelation or audio hiccups.) Comcast must have finally gotten their act together and I just never got the memo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Got 8.1 and can confirm what others already stated that the following 2 are fixed:
* *Audio dropouts during guide browsing.* It takes much longer to paint shows with HD logo but that was probably the compromise to make guide browsing faster and without audio dropouts, so I can live with that.
* *Channel List selections don't stick* Rebooting to 8.1.1 now I find my Channel List selections are correct (previously unchecked channels kept coming back in which was annoying because SD versions were overriding HD versions in wishlists).

Now Playing List does not seem any faster to me. In fact when I go into the Recently Deleted folder which has about 25 items it's very slow scrolling up and down in that folder. I would say no slower and no faster than before for me. It seems totally unecessary to include the channel logos after each recording - that certainly doesn't help the speed of the screen painting.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Now Playing List does not seem any faster to me. In fact when I go into the Recently Deleted folder which has about 25 items it's very slow scrolling up and down in that folder. I would say no slower and no faster than before for me.


I recorded video of me moving around the NP list before and after the 8.1 update. The difference in speed on my unit is dramatic... much much faster. I'll agree that after going into a folder of any kind (series, recently deleted, suggestions, etc.) moving around is just as slow as it was before, but moving up and down on the top level of my SP list, line by line or page to page is much, much faster. Certainly noticeable... my S3 is finally usable and not depressing/embarrassing to navigate.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

What about the very minor bug of the front LED lights always coming back on after a reboot even if you have them set to OFF. (after a reboot it'll still be "off" but the lights will be on)


----------



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

I got 8.1 last night, and so far, it has resolved my double channel problem. I'll keep my fingers crossed because for a couple of weeks with the old release it resolved itself and then came back.

So far, so good.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> What about the very minor bug of the front LED lights always coming back on after a reboot even if you have them set to OFF. (after a reboot it'll still be "off" but the lights will be on)


I was going to test this on my 8.1 box, but instead I wanted to verify it first on my 8.01c box.

I see what you mean; the LEDs and OLED are off and do stay off, *but* the back lit buttons are lit up again. Toggling it in the menu turned them back off.

Just tried on 8.1 and it is still behaving the same way. The "bug" is still there.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I only had a couple of minor issues with 8.0. The Now Playing List was very sluggish and that appears to have been improved dramatically. It now works as I would have expected. Search by Title is still about the same. Sluggish. Overall a very smooth transition. I'll report back on my other minor quibbles once I've had time to play with it a bit. :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well I have 8.1 on one of my S3's and 8.0 on the other. I can definitely say that the "Now Playing List" scrolls much faster with the update. It's totally acceptable now. 

The other problem I had was when I was checking shows from the live guide to see if they were set to record. I'd still like an Icon on them, but at least now it says "record as planned" like it used to. Very handy feature. This was acting up on me (and still is on 8.0) in that it wouldn't say "record as planned" but instead would bring up a diaglog box for "season pass and other options". Then I'd have to navigate all the way there (often with a screen resolution change in the mix to slow things down) and only then would it tell me the show as already set to "record as planned". 

So 8.1 fixed two out of three of my minor issues. YAY! My only issue now are the slow "search by title" screens. I use those almost exclusively to set up new recordings. It used to be the fastest way. I hope one day they will get those menus up to speed and then I'll truly be in TiVo Heaven. 

This new update is making the S3 more the box I'd hoped it would be. This gives me a lot of faith that TiVo Inc. is still working hard and still working hard to make the S3 as good as previous versions. Add in the HD factor and I'm a happy customer. :up:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Agreed, bareyb. I do have to wonder about the folks who aren't noticing a speed increase in the NP list... perhaps theirs weren't as slow as ours to begin with?

That said, I can begin to express how much of a difference it's made for me on this S3, and my overall appreciation of it. Instead of constantly being reminded that its a slow beast, now it feels snappy and alert. It's changed my entire impression of the machine.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds like TiVo is going to come through for us. I had pretty much expected a few issues with the new unit and also expected fixes down the road. Seems we're getting them. If TiVo can get the S3 up to speed, I'll be very happy with the move from DTiVo. Even with 8.0, my wife likes the S3 better. She has weak eyesight and the new TiVo is much easier for her to read.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

8.1.1 seems to have fixed my 30 second skip response. Before, it appeared like the video was pausing (that's the only way I can explain it) while skipping. It did not lose anything, but it was hard to see just where I was during multiple skips. Now, it feels like things are normal, just like the S2. The response is instant and I can tell where I am with each skip.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm officially happy! My OTA channels are a LOT more stable now! No more hiccups! Just watched an entire hour of Boston Legal without *any* breakups
(last week it was barely watchable)

Hooray for TiVo's development team!


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

One bug fixed no one has mentioned much is the video flakyness and overshooting when fast forwarding. This tended to happen on overcompressed digital channels (which is what Comcast sends me for SD), I didn't see it on less compressed channels (like HD ones).

When fast forwarding, the video would break up into diagnonal lines. When hitting play it'd way over shoot, up to 8 hits of the skip back button. The skip back seemed a bit flaky, and sometimes I didn't think it skip back the requisit amount.

With 8.1, the FFWD video flakyness has gone, and when I hit the play button it stops where I want it to (give or take a skip back).

On the other hand:

I'm still suffering some audio dropouts. They don't seem to be as bad as before, they don't tend to be acompanied by pixelation so much.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

wrh30 said:


> This is bad. Tivo should never have released this with this problem.


People have been screaming about what's taking so long and you wanted to delay it even more?


----------



## John Wilson (Dec 30, 2001)

I just received the message that my new service upgrade was installed. In fact, I was watching a recorded show when it rebooted (up late tonight) and loaded the update. What ALSO happened is that BOTH Cablecards have lost their minds  

When I try to Watch Live TV, all I get a is a screen that says "Please wait...Acquiring Channel Information" then there is a spining "Ying-Yang" ball followed by a message to press the TiVo button to go to TiVo Central and lastly it says:

Channels Loaded: 0

What the heck is going on here? Any ideas as to what I should do next? I did try a hard reboot (pulled power cord for a few minutes) but no improvement. I checked both of the Cablecard menus and specifically on the CableCard Staus screens, the State Is:
Waiting to start. WTF?  


Do I have to call Charter and have them hit the cards again? I haven't had any problems with the Ccards for almost a month, since they were installed and now this!

Any suggestions as to how to proceed will be most welcome. I'm going to bed and see what kind of mess I have in the morning


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The cards can take up to a minute to load the channels. Any longer than a few minutes and something probably went wrong. You can try calling Charter, but you might want to try removing the cards and popping them back in first and see if that jumpstarts the process.


----------



## John Wilson (Dec 30, 2001)

Update:
My S3 rebooted this morning to load the new service upgrade at 2am CDT and from that point on I had NO channels. At 11am today, while I was on hold with Charter to talk to someone, anyone, the channels on BOTH Cablecards came back! It took 9 hours to get the cards back? 

Anyways , that is the good news but I was really nervous that I would have to reinstall the CCs with or without Charter having to schedule another truck roll  

As luck would have it, one of my S2 ST TiVos received the 8.1a.... update last night as well and until just 15 minutes ago it had no video feed but was running and could be accessed on my LAN. The green light would not stay on after the second power-on screen (TiVo guy). After talking to a supervisor at TiVo, I was told that the TiVo was bad and I could exchange it for $149! He said it COULDN'T be the update and it was just a coincidence. Yeah right  

Well, 15 minutes ago, the green light came back on and my video feed started working again. It showed the Showcase screen and then soon after it went to the last channel it was on before going to never-never land.  It wouldn't respond to the remote so I tried an old remote that was set to code (0) and found out that the code had reset itself to 0 from my programmed code of 1.

My confidence in TiVo's Customer Support has really taken a hit here and I'm not sure what other little gremlins are going to appear so stay tuned. If anything else shows up, I'll start a new thread in the Help section.

TiVo has really tested my patience today


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

I had zero pixelation issues with 8.0. I have zero pixelation issues with 8.1. However, after 8.1 installed, all of my OTA HD channels were heavily pixelated on one tuner. A cold restart seems to have cured the problem and once again, I have zero pixelation issues.

I don't seem to have any improvement in the NP list speed. It painted a bit slow with 8.0 and does the same thing with 8.1. However, as someone stated earlier, I may not have been experiencing the problem in the first place.

I get lengthy waits on some operations. When doing a category wishlist search on movies, it takes 3 minutes (I timed it). There is no improvement from 8.0 to 8.1. Unfortunately, this is something I do quite a bit so it's a big problem for me. When I "show upcoming episodes" from a season pass, it can take over a minute for the list to appear when there is more than one page of episodes. This is also something I do a lot so it's a problem for me. Conversely, when doing title searches, I get very little lag, maybe 10 seconds at the most.

John Wilson; Cable cards can be pretty flakey, but that's what we have to deal with. On a cold reboot, my cable cards take about 30 seconds to initialize and start working after the TiVo Central screen appears. I feel fortunate they work that efficiently. A lot of it depends on communication quality with the head-end. Even though the TiVo is a 1-way device, the cable cards use 2-way communication to initialize. If the head-end does not respond quickly, you can be in digital cable limbo for a while. That's when you have to resort to cable card reseating and/or calling the cable company to hit the cards. Poor signal strength can cause the problem or make it worse. You can check your cable signal strength from the TiVo. Also check the run from the cable service box through your home is properly grounded and does not have too many splitters inline (or any defective splitters). You lose 5 dB for every splitter and that can add up if you have a few in series. Check the cable has not been compromised by kinks or damage to the casing. Personally, I rerouted and replaced the cable run in my home with high quality cable using professional terminations. The original installation was sorely lacking. I added a couple ground points, and run only one splitter. My signal strengths all read above 97 from the TiVo's signal strength indicator.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Interesting bug fix.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4916368#post4916368


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Interesting bug fix.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4916368#post4916368


Thanks, I added it to the list of confirmed fixes in the 1st post (along with link to TivoJerry's post).


----------

